# R15/R16 0x123E - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Systems in this software version:
R15-100 • R15-300 • R15-500
R16-300 • R16-500

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154896

Please post your full model number (e.g. R15-500, R15-300) as this thread will be used for multiple models.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## dvrstarrz (Jun 10, 2007)

Received 0x123E at 2:02 AM this morning. Season passes aren't recording or even detecting upcoming shows. To do list won't populate. Checking for upcoming recordings utilizing the guide gives false information. My shows were scheduled to start at 8 pm and they did not start recording automatically. I had to record them using the R button, even though the guide said they were scheduled to record. 

I already had to reset the box twice today when I first noticed there was problems with the to do list. Also unplugged it and even re-did the system setup. 

Someone else is having this issue as I posted a reply in another thread before I saw this one.

I have an r15-100.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

You can maybe try to redownload the software and see if that will take care of the problem. Todo that you reset your receiver and once you see the blue welcome screen pop up you hit 02468 on the remote and it should redownload your software.


----------



## Regw3 (Dec 12, 2005)

The timer bar that show up at the bottom of screen when u pause rew of ff. Is not working stays at 0:00, thoughout show.

Also when i switch between recorded and live. Recorded starts back at the beginning.

Have tried force download with same results.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Regw3 said:


> The timer bar that show up at the bottom of screen when u pause rew of ff. Is not working stays at 0:00, thoughout show.
> 
> Also when i switch between recorded and live. Recorded starts back at the beginning.
> 
> Have tried force download with same results.


Have you tried resetting the DVR?


----------



## daniels (Mar 25, 2009)

mhayes70 said:


> You can maybe try to redownload the software and see if that will take care of the problem. Todo that you reset your receiver and once you see the blue welcome screen pop up you hit 02468 on the remote and it should redownload your software.


i posted my problem is this thread that someone else started:


```
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2042060#post2042060
```
seems like there are at least 3 of us experiencing the same problem.

based on your advice, i redownloaded the software update. i don't know if it fixed the problem yet because the guide has to be repopulated now so i can't record a series. but hopefully, i will be able to report back later tonight.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

daniels said:


> i posted my problem is this thread that someone else started:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Let me know what happens. I hope it helps!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

dvrstarrz said:


> Received 0x123E at 2:02 AM this morning. Season passes aren't recording or even detecting upcoming shows. To do list won't populate. Checking for upcoming recordings utilizing the guide gives false information. My shows were scheduled to start at 8 pm and they did not start recording automatically. I had to record them using the R button, even though the guide said they were scheduled to record.
> 
> I already had to reset the box twice today when I first noticed there was problems with the to do list. Also unplugged it and even re-did the system setup.
> 
> ...


Check this post... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2041877&postcount=614

On the R15-300 that has 0x123E I deleted all prioritizer entries and recreated the to-do list manually but as of this AM still have holes in the guide at about 12 hours out and still have blocks that say "upcoming".

Tried *EVERYTHING*... re-downloaded the 0x123E SW, multiple RBRs, resets through menu, pulled plug for 1/2 hour, faced the DTV corporate offices got on my knees and prayed. I refuse to "reset everything" and lose all recorded content. Before I do that I'll close my DTV account.

Whatever the 0x123E SW does, it didn't seem to like the "Saturday assault" and is not recovering well from it. DTV advanced tech support is clueless and useless.

My R15-300 that has the old 0x1236 SW has not download 0x123E as of this AM. I've tried forcing the 0x123E download but it doesn't. I wonder if DTV has pulled the 0x123E SW?


----------



## daniels (Mar 25, 2009)

mhayes70 said:


> Let me know what happens. I hope it helps!


well, its still acting funny. its at least letting me record things now, but the recording of the tv series still seem funky. i am going to see if it records the tv shows i set for next week and i will report back.

the redownloading of the software didn't hurt that is for sure.


----------



## janezy (Feb 26, 2007)

My todo list lost almost (but not all) of it's entries. I ended up deleting and resetting most of my season passes. It worked, but what a pain in the butt! Hopefully this doesn't happen again with future software updates.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I have an R15-300 running 123E after an automatic upgrade. This DVR suffered from last Saturday's guide problem.

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH 123E!!

To get things going again, check your HISTORY list. All those shows listed as NOT RECORDED were goofed up due to the Saturday guide issue. THEY WILL NOT RECORD BY THEMSELVES!!

First delete all the entries in your TO DO list. Then delete and re-create all your Prioritizer entries. Next, check the HISTORY list for UPCOMING shows marked NOT RECORDED. Go into the guide and highlight each show; then press the INFO button on the remote. Choose to RECORD ONCE (even though it may be one of your new prioritizer entries) and then check the TO DO list to see that it is listed. If your choice after pressing RECORD ONCE is "Record as set" choose CANCEL and then highlight it in the guide again, hit INFO and choose RECORD ONCE. REMEMBER-on the R15 "if it ain't in the TO DO list, it ain't gonna be recorded!" (That orange "R" icon in the guide is meaningless and always has been)

As the guide repopulates, shows specified in your new prioritizer entries will begin to get added to the TO DO list. But only those shows that didn't end up in the HISTORY list with "not recorded"!! KEEP A CLOSE WATCH ON YOUR TO DO LIST if you don't want to miss any recordings!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I have an R15-300 running 123E after an automatic upgrade. This DVR suffered from last Saturday's guide problem.
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH 123E!!


If you had actually READ my previous post then you'd know that I've recovered the R15-300 that's running (automatically upgraded) 0x123E as far as the prioritizer and to-do lists (stated clearly in a previous post).

Thomas, *the problem is that it's Thursday night (5 days since Saturday) and I still only have guide info about 12 hours out with empty holes in the guides and some blocks that say "upcoming"*.

*Setting recordings to occur in the future is futile without guide info.*

As far as "nothing wrong with 0x123E" you are entitled to your opinion.

My two R15-300s differ only in location, about 25 feet apart, and software... 01236 vs 0x123E, so 0x123E isn't the definition of "nothing wrong" that you unilaterally claim it to be because your R15-300 works.

Is your R15-300 running ox123E the one R15-300 running 0x123E by which ALL other R15-300s running 0x123E are to be measured. I'm simply reporting what mine is doing.

My R15-300 running *0x1236* is now working perfectly and completely guided up while the R15-300 running automatically upgraded *0x123E* has not restored the guide as noted above.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

What about ox1050? I have a 500 and show I received this version at 1:01 am on Wednesday 3/25/09. Is this a version to fix the problems being discussed? I did not force a download. When I started my receiver Wednesday morning the first thig I saw was a message saying my receiver had received new software, that included larger font and improvements in the guide. Am I crazy?


----------



## computerwizkid (Jan 18, 2009)

Never Mind.


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

has anyone received the software update for the r15-500?


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got back from a week's vacation to find:

1. 0x123e downloaded, guide messed up.

2. No Lost. No daily programs. No CBS Sunday Morning.

3. Some programs recorded, several others not recorded.

Why is it necessary to babysit these things to get them to do what they should be doing automatically? Delete everything and reload manually???? How bizarre! Even my computer isn't this tempermental...and that's saying something.

Rant over.


----------



## daniels (Mar 25, 2009)

daniels said:


> well, its still acting funny. its at least letting me record things now, but the recording of the tv series still seem funky. i am going to see if it records the tv shows i set for next week and i will report back.
> 
> the redownloading of the software didn't hurt that is for sure.


just wanted to update everyone on my situation. the software re-update seemed to correct all of my problems. some people are saying the guide got messed up and that was why everyone was having these problems.

so not sure if it was directly the software or if it was the fact when i re-updated my software my guide reset and had to be re-downloaded as well. in any case, my shows are recording like they should!

thanks


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

TheChaos said:


> has anyone received the software update for the r15-500?


I received 0x1250 on Tue 03/24

Menus are much faster to toggle through, faster scrolling through my play list, annoying recording option pops up when you press R while searching through the guide...XM channels have new Directv logo only in bottom right corner...anything I missed?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd like to add that the improvements are helping and I really like this unit! Only complaint is the R15 is still forgetting to record certain shows...very frustrating! I checked on Thursday night, Earl was suppose to tape, shows R in the guide, R on the status bar, but nothing is recording...in the history tab I find the show as cancelled? What the Frick is that all about!! I find I spend waaay too much time confirming shows are recording!


----------



## ronandi (Nov 1, 2007)

After 123E I've had to delete half my season passes and reinstate them as the only way to auto record.

I'm still getting duplicate recordings of the same program if it was tuned to that channel when the recording started. I don't even know how that is possible. Is anyone else experiencing this new glitch??

R15-300


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

For some reason the update was downloading this morning when my wife turned on the DVR. We have an R15-300. Found out tonight the machine has been freezing and rebooting all day. I didn't see that problem mentioned by anybody else, so I re-installed the software. I'll let you know if that solves the problem.


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> I received 0x1250 on Tue 03/24
> 
> Menus are much faster to toggle through, faster scrolling through my play list, annoying recording option pops up when you press R while searching through the guide...XM channels have new Directv logo only in bottom right corner...anything I missed?


hmm.. i haven't checked my box today but it was still using the old sw


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> For some reason the update was downloading this morning when my wife turned on the DVR. We have an R15-300. Found out tonight the machine has been freezing and rebooting all day. I didn't see that problem mentioned by anybody else, so I re-installed the software. I'll let you know if that solves the problem.


My DVR just spontaneously rebooted. That is the first time today, but it should not have happened at all. I reloaded the software but that did not cure the problem. Anybody else experiencing this problem?


----------



## Crashovride02 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is a dtv issue nationwide with the r15's and is fixable by reseting defaults on the receiver. It has NOTHING to do with the software that was released in ANY way.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Tell me more. What defaults need to be reset? How do I get to them?

This never happened until the new software update which is why I thought that was the cause.


----------



## Crashovride02 (Apr 2, 2009)

rbpeirce said:


> Tell me more. What defaults need to be reset? How do I get to them?
> 
> This never happened until the new software update which is why I thought that was the cause.


Press menu> Parental Fav's and Seteup> System Setup> Reset> Reset Defaults> Dash button 3 times and when it's done it will go back to the previous menu. Keep in mind that reset defaults will clear everything except your playlist. That includes favotite channel listings as well.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Crashovride02 said:


> Keep in mind that reset defaults will clear everything except your playlist. That includes favotite channel listings as well.


OK. That is definitely a last resort. It only rebooted once yesterday. I'm not sure losing everything is worth it at this point. I'll see how aggravating it becomes. Regardless, thanks for the advice. At least I know what to do if the problem persists.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I bit the bullet and reset the defaults. It was very time consuming to re-enter all the favorites, season passes, etc., but I did it. Then, the DVR froze and rebooted at about 9:15 this evening. It may be unrelated, but it is frustrating.

Again, this NEVER happened prior to the latest software release.


----------



## Crashovride02 (Apr 2, 2009)

rbpeirce said:


> I bit the bullet and reset the defaults. It was very time consuming to re-enter all the favorites, season passes, etc., but I did it. Then, the DVR froze and rebooted at about 9:15 this evening. It may be unrelated, but it is frustrating.
> 
> Again, this NEVER happened prior to the latest software release.


It started Sunday 3-22 when the guides all said "To Be Announced". We were working this issue on DVR's that still had older software in them. In fact, most of them were not updated yet because the software hadn't been sent out yet.

Did Reset Default work for you?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I got the upgrade last night. DirecTV decided to give me the upgrade at 10:15pm on a Thursday night!!!

Ummm... didn't they think that I might be recording something? That's the first time I've truely ever had DirecTV do something with my DVR that affects my operation of it.

- Merg


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> I received 0x1250 on Tue 03/24
> 
> Menus are much faster to toggle through, faster scrolling through my play list, annoying recording option pops up when you press R while searching through the guide...XM channels have new Directv logo only in bottom right corner...anything I missed?


The recording option pop up can be turned off in your settings now.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Crashovride02 said:


> Did Reset Default work for you?


That was the problem. I reset the defaults in the morning and the DVR froze and rebooted at 9:15 that evening. It hasn't done it since, so it may have been something else. I'll have to watch it for a few days.


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

My R15-500 is still running 0x123A s/w
I tried doing a force update but nothing happened..

Lets make sure I did it right,

1. Red Reset button
2. Wait for blue Hello Welcome to DTV screen
3. When screen comes up Press 02468

I think thats all I did, let me know if I did something wrong.

Thanks.

Edit:I guess I have the latest firmware.?

According to this website I do for the R15-500: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?


----------



## ry_an (Apr 4, 2009)

my neighbor dropped his r15-100 off asking me if i could take a look at it... when i plug it in, the harddrive spins up, but the power button does not turn the unit on. i've opened the front panel and the box making sure everything is connected and the button is making contact with the board that actually has the internal buttons (behind the outside buttons).. everything appears to be fine. anyone have an idea as to what i could do/try next?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a problem recording ER. It did not record and when I tried to manually record it would start to record and then stop. Resetting the receiver fixed the problem. Prior to the reset the list showed that ER had recorded for 43 hours. After the reset the recording was gone.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

my R15-300 receiver hasn't gotten the 123E update yet, should I be worried about that or happy that I haven't gotten it yet? is there a way to manually update to the new firmware 123E? thanks


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bnm81002 said:


> my R15-300 receiver hasn't gotten the 123E update yet, should I be worried about that or happy that I haven't gotten it yet? is there a way to manually update to the new firmware 123E? thanks


I have two R15-300s and one received 0x123E on 3/18 and one didn't.

They both reacted differently to the Saturday assault.

I tried inducing a SW download on the R15-300 that had the older 0x1236 SW. It found the new 0x123E and downloaded it, but didn't. Still showed ox1236.

Tried forcing the 0x123E SW download four more times over three days with no success. Forgot all about it and a couple days later it had downloaded 0x123E all by itself.

If I were you I'd just let the R15 alone and it will do what it needs to do.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> my R15-300 receiver hasn't gotten the 123E update yet, should I be worried about that or happy that I haven't gotten it yet? is there a way to manually update to the new firmware 123E? thanks


any ideas?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Both 1236 and 123E work fine. 99.9% of the problems reported here were due to DirecTV goofing up the guide which told the DVR that it was AUGUST. Naturally, it assumed that all the shows presently in the TO DO were OVER so it put them in the history list as "Not Recorded".

The R15 is actually pretty smart. If you delete a show in the TO DO list, it won't reappear EVEN IF IT'S A PRIORITZER ENTRY and that same show/episode is run again in a week or two. That's the problem. Once the unit assumed that the shows were over and not recorded, they did not reappear in the TO DO list by themselves. There is NOTHING wrong with the prioritizer entries, however, and shows that weren't in the TO DO list when the guide flub occured will record automatically per their prioritizer entries.

I didn't reboot or recreate any proritizer entries and I didn't miss one recording. But I sure wasted a lot of time getting those shows back in the TO DO list so they would record!!

See my earlier post in this thread to see what you need to do.

NOTE: The latest shows in the TO DO list when the guide flub occured were on April 2nd, so any shows scheduled to be recorded AFTER that date should be fine.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> I bit the bullet and reset the defaults. It was very time consuming to re-enter all the favorites, season passes, etc., but I did it. Then, the DVR froze and rebooted at about 9:15 this evening. It may be unrelated, but it is frustrating.
> 
> Again, this NEVER happened prior to the latest software release.


I think I have found the problem. When two shows are recording and I try to watch a previously recorded show the thing eventually hangs and reboots. I don't know if this happens every time but every time it happens those conditions appear to exist. I will try to confirm that over the next few days.

As long as we are only recording one show or no show we can watch a recording. As soon as a second show starts to record there is a good chance the thing will freeze.

I have tried resets and pulling the plug to no avail. I just tried downloading the new OS again.

Since I have not heard of this before, I am inclined to think it is a defect in the unit itself.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

This may also be caused by signal break-up. Although I have signal strength above 95 on just about all transponders, I am getting a lot of pixilation and freezing tonight. Consequently, I can't be sure if the problem comes from trying to watch a recorded show while two are recording or because the signal being recorded is so flakey it is confusing the box.


----------

